# Bridge



## FPelardy (Jun 28, 2009)

My first picture posted here









-> Website : www.florianpelardy.com


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jun 28, 2009)

I like this, yet it kind of makes me mad. I have no idea why it just does. Anyways great shot. How much PP did you do?


----------



## Clawed (Jun 28, 2009)

You have a very interesting minimalist style.  When you can make a series called 'parking' (from your website), it's obvious that you look for art in things most others would consider mundane.  And I say, good for you!   :thumbup:


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 28, 2009)

I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT I don't know why but I love that shot.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jun 28, 2009)

This is one of those photo that "Wow - nice job" says it all. This is just so ---well, perfect! Very well done.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn nice shot ..... AWESOME


----------



## ernie (Jun 29, 2009)

i know SymPL will get a kick out of this one. nice one.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 30, 2009)

great capture :thumbup:


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 30, 2009)

nice! only i would add a black frame to emphasize the world inside.
anyway it's great


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jun 30, 2009)

nice, clean an crisp


----------



## ShaCow (Jun 30, 2009)

I like your style, Ive just spent quite a while looking through your site and I really enjoy looking at your work


----------



## Jeffro (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I was wondering too if any of that is PP?

I love the shot!  So Simple So Beautiful!


----------



## Soujiro (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job! Beauty in Simplicity.


----------



## NateS (Jul 1, 2009)

Very interesting.  I look at that and my mind keeps telling me that I should hate it because of all the "dead space"....however when I look at it...I really love it for some reason.  It takes some skill to make an interesting shot out of something so simple.


----------



## Wayniac (Jul 2, 2009)

I love your work... very inspiring.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh that's *very* pretty.  The color gradations are so subtle.  Such a moody shot.  Wow, very very nice.

Thank you VERY much for sharing.  Best image I've seen in weeks.


----------



## FPelardy (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all of your messages on this first picture.

For ones who ask me for the post processing. There is very little here. This picture was taken at night with ND filter, which allowed me to have a long exposure. In addition, there was an important fog, it's the reason why we can't see the horizon.

A part of the mystery...

Thanks again


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 2, 2009)

I love this shot.  It feels "empty" to me if that makes sense.  Great job.


----------



## Springer (Jul 2, 2009)

I really dig your work but I think this is one of your more boring ones


----------



## Rere (Jul 3, 2009)

I agree with the others, love the simplicity and composition. I'm interested in learning what equipment, settings, etc. you used.


----------

